# What are your most wanted for 2014?



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is my wish list picture for 2014. About half of these are rarer, harder to find cars, so I will probably not get many of these this year. I will concentrate on the easier to find, less costly cars.

I already got the fairly rare Blue Tomy Turbo Corvette pictured here, and am looking for its sister Red Corvette pictured. I have the red/yellow/white Matador on its way, but have not crossed it off yet since I have not received it.

There are other cars I want, but I can only fit so many in one picture.

Please add your 2014 wish list.



Ja-17-2013 added a second wish list picture, and I may have enough wants for a third picture.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I want a 3D printer...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I am looking forward to the next release of Legends funny cars from Auto World. Right now I would just like to know what cars will be in the release, so I can set my drool level.

I would like to get the Restoration Hardware Shelby set cars. I totally missed those. I am afraid I am relegated to ebay and luck.

Mike Cook


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I want a 3D printer...


ditto


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

More time and space.

And new AW Tjet bodies.

Mario


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*New List for 2014*

Many thanks to everyone at HT that helped me mark off a few of my wish list items last year. Below is my list. One caveat, I like anything I can get and repair as well as those nice minty cars. But since everything I have sees track time at some point, I don't mind a little restoration work. So broken window posts or the occasional missing part doesn't discourage me from trading/swapping/buying.










-Paul

Had to update the list. I had a couple from a recent trade and forgot to take them off the old list.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vansmack,

I make a really nice forgery of those SP1000 Capri and BMW M1 if you have a white body for me to start with. The #3 BMW(Speed Shifter) or the G+ version of the Capri are inexpensive starting spots. They aren't the original thing, but don't look too bad.

-Paul


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Paul, 
I have the two '57s, the orange Nova, and "59... sealed in their little cubes. I am always looking for T-Jet stuff if you have that to trade, or the green stuff works too...
Vansmack... I also have the Black '57 in a sealed bag from Alex at Model Empire (body only)... may have a turbo chassis for it, would have to look.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Vansmack,
> 
> I make a really nice forgery of those SP1000 Capri and BMW M1 if you have a white body for me to start with. The #3 BMW(Speed Shifter) or the G+ version of the Capri are inexpensive starting spots. They aren't the original thing, but don't look too bad.
> 
> -Paul


That is great to know Paul. I don't care about originals, I just like the color scheme. I will work on getting the bodies then contact you.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

My most wanted is the aurora Batmobile body in great shape..


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hittman,

I have a replica Batmobile I hand painted the pinstripes and graphics on. Not sure who made it. It's molded in black and looks exactly like the original. No markings on it to ID who made it (like RRR does). 

-Paul


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Dash made a fine example... possible Dash, looks like the one I have.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> Dash made a fine example... possible Dash, looks like the one I have.


found 1 of my "Holy-Grails" .... 1/32 Scalextric Batmobile tumbler MIP..also coming w/ the GCPD patrol car (was from a track set..) & 4 about w/ the B/M sold 4 w/ was in production...4 years...worth the wait & having to pass on others due 2 more "Important" reality/life :thumbsup:

now 4 the pioneer "Bullitt Mustang & Charger" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*Wanted*

Here are a few pics of wanted.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Some Trading - Updated List*

Did some swapping with sjracer (great to deal with BTW) and knocked a couple elf more of the list.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*thanks 4 the lists guys ;-)*

now I know what's out there LOL !! :thumbsup:

looking for a 1970 Nova w/ stock hood... did they do 1 in "Gold"????

collecting the cars I have owned....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Pshoe want list*

Pshoe -the good news is I have the yellow/red #2 stocker and you can have it. It is fairly clean with little playwear. However, you need a donor car for bumpers and glass. Both window posts are completely there but one is slightly stressed and the other has small crack that could clean up with a Testor's shot.

Let me know if you want it.

Jim


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent!

-Paul


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I want a 3D printer...


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am looking for an original Aurora Mustang Mach 1. Maybe everyone is. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

old blue said:


> I am looking for an original Aurora Mustang Mach 1. Maybe everyone is.
> 
> Old Blue


They seem to be everywhere. Can anyone explain why they are so expensive?
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Lendell got one at the last spring show for $25.00. Lucky dog. It needed a bumper but that would only have been $5 more dollars. I am looking at the NuRora RRR cars to see if that will satisfy me. I doubt it.

My quest continues.....
Old Blue


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

hojoe said:


> They seem to be everywhere. Can anyone explain why they are so expensive?
> hojoe


The Mach I was some of the last Thunderjet cars produced by Aurora before the AFX line took over. It was not produced as long as, say the Ford GT40. The El Camino and 32 Ford Pick Up are in that same group and command the larger dollars. I ended up going my normal route and bought one with radiused rear wheel wells and did the gooping process to get it looking stock. The RRR is a dead on copy of the original and Nurora versions are pretty slick with the window louvers and spoiler.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

old blue said:


> Lendell got one at the last spring show for $25.00. Lucky dog. It needed a bumper but that would only have been $5 more dollars. I am looking at the NuRora RRR cars to see if that will satisfy me. I doubt it.
> 
> My quest continues.....
> Old Blue


I've got 2 of the NuRora Jade version Mach 1's & an Elcamino...
the Mach 1's need Original Aurora chassis 2 fit correctly (AW is a tad 2 long)
but, the Detailing is AWESOME!!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

the most I want 4 2014 is for every 1 to send me all your tjets only lol.:wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> the most I want 4 2014 is for every 1 to send me all your tjets only lol.:wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


why didn't I see this coming ?? :drunk::freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait to grab some Dash chassis. also looking for a few of Bob Beers ap corvettes. I still think they should pop more colors out, light blue with black stripe, the old aurora orange/purple combo, pink for the girls and Honda, tjet gray, I could go on and on. Maybe another paint scheme? I don't know what would look good on that vette.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

AFX General Lee, Tjet 64 Dodge, 59 Chevy HT, 70 442 Dash?.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cleaning up the past lists and made updates. As always, nothing has to be mint, I like to restore, etc.

-Paul


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> Cleaning up the past lists and made updates. As always, nothing has to be mint, I like to restore, etc.
> 
> -Paul


Paul,

I have the yellow Willys with white flames and the orange Nova. I would be willing to trade with you but have two requirements: I would need at least one Wiilys and one Nova in return.

The Willys was always one of my favorite Tjets and its the only one I have. I used to own a70 Nova. I like to collect slot cars of each of my former rides. It's my only Nova as well.

If you are able to do this I'd be glad to help you on your way to reaching this year's goals.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent Bill.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Paul, pm sent


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

blue55conv said:


> I am looking forward to the next release of Legends funny cars from Auto World. Right now I would just like to know what cars will be in the release, so I can set my drool level.
> 
> I would like to get the Restoration Hardware Shelby set cars. I totally missed those. I am afraid I am relegated to ebay and luck.


I now know what funny cars are in AW Legends R14, and I just received a Restoration Hardware Shelby set from ebay. I can check those off the list.

Now I am looking for the chrome Daytonas from the second Restoration Hardware Shelby set. I am also curious about what else AW is going to do this year.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What I want for 2014 is:

A tan Aurora '62 T-bird with hacked-out wheelwells, no windshield and the driver's head missing, two-thirds of the rear chrome, a hole in the hood where the front post should be, visible vestiges of three different Pactra enamel paint jobs and half of the Bandito decal - but with one of Dan's T-Dash chassis under it.

But my _*most*_ wanted for 2014 is:

The same, with one of Dan's future slimline chassis under it.

-- D :wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dslot said:


> What I want for 2014 is:
> 
> A tan Aurora '62 T-bird with hacked-out wheelwells, no windshield and the driver's head missing, two-thirds of the rear chrome, a hole in the hood where the front post should be, visible vestiges of three different Pactra enamel paint jobs and half of the Bandito decal - but with one of Dan's T-Dash chassis under it.
> 
> ...


Oh Man! I thought I had you a car. Turns out it has 3 layers of Testors paint, not Pactra! I was close! I'll keep an eye out for you.
LOL

-Paul


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have that bird too, but I am keeping the chassis...
It's origanal to the car, factory mistake.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Elcaminobill said:


> AFX General Lee, Tjet 64 Dodge, 59 Chevy HT, 70 442 Dash?.


I picked up two Dash Olds 442s this week!:hat:


----------

